# feeding apple slices?



## Abbigal Ahava (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am a new Standard Poodle owner. Abbey is now 6 mos old. I am looking into some raw feeding. I have not researched enough to start that yet. can be overwhelming. 
but I have been feeding some apples slices lately and she loves them.
However, I am reading that the fruit and vegt. need to be completely ground up. (predigested) becz they can not get the needed the nutrients
from them. She also loves fresh canolope. What are the opinions on whole frest fruit. (no citrus). I also add an egg and some salmon and sardines to her food periodically. Any advice and help?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She won't get much nutrition from the apple slices or melon, but they make a healthy, enjoyable treat. Avoid giving her the pips (from something I read somewhere they are not good for dogs). 

Lots of good advice on adding fresh foods to her diet here:DogAware.com: Diet Options for Dogs


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Wolves and feral dogs seek out raw fruit, including apple. Fruits are not nutrient dense, so don't consider them part of the diet. They make a nice treat. 

Our dogs love apple cores especially. There is arsenic in apple seeds, but in an insignificant amount in my (and my vet's) opinion.

However, never feed grapes or raisins. Some dogs have deathly reactions to grapes and raisins. Not all dogs, and no one knows why. Some vets suggest it is a fungus found on the fruit, but research has not proven that. Lots of dogs get grapes as treats, but some dogs die from it. I don't risk it.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

My dogs love apple slices...bananas, most fruit actually...except definately avoid grapes as mentioned about. I also avoid the pits or basically anything on the fruit that I wouldn't eat. I read somewhere that apple is especially good for teeth...so that's a bonus.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for asking this! 
Spike LOVES Apples!!! If you are eating an apple around here, you have his UNDIVIDED attention! We use the apple as a training treat opportunity, and I'm glad to hear it's a common love for these poodles! (Although, visiting the "what weird things does your poodle eat?" thread makes apples, and people food in general, seem pretty tame... I wonder if there is a dietary benefit to socks, and if the value depends on the fibers involved? Wool is high in digestive cleansing properties, while polyester reinforces the electrical elements, such as nerve synapses...??? *Kidding, I think...*)

sarah


----------



## pinkpoodles (Jul 1, 2012)

my babie loves apple 

check out...

ASPCA | People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets


----------



## pinkpoodles (Jul 1, 2012)

forget send

ASPCA | A Poison Safe Home


----------

